

Ask HN: Who's conducting the most interesting artificial intelligence research? - mydpy

Which universities and&#x2F;or companies are performing the most interesting research in artificial intelligence? I&#x27;m specifically interested in the data-side applications, but anything would be helpful.<p>Would love to hear about some project people have worked on.
======
daly
I am at CMU working on an artificial general intelligence (AGI). The system is
self-modifying (as a form of learning). It uses Scone
([http://github.com/sfahlman/scone](http://github.com/sfahlman/scone)), a
knowledge representation system as its core.

~~~
mydpy
Thank you for sharing. It looks like the project hasn't seen much activity
since the expiration of the DARPA funds and the last commits to the open
source project.

Do you know why the activity has slowed down?

